# Additional payment needed



## Hobbiton (May 28, 2015)

Visa settlement non- priority (Spain)
I got an email 2 hours ago:

From: [email protected]
Date: 3 June 2015 00:01:15 BST
To: xxxxxx
Subject: Reminder: Top up payment needed for Immigration Health Surcharge

UK Visas & Immigration 

Top up payment needed 

Name:* xxxxx 
Reference:* IHS123456789

A change has been made to the details you provided. You need to pay an additional healthcare payment of 100.00 (GBP) by 2015-06-09T00:00:00. 

What you need to do next 

Make the payment (https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.ukxxxxxxxx) of 100.00 (GBP) by 2015-06-09T00:00:00. 
If the payment isn?t made by 2015-06-09T00:00:00 your visa application may be rejected or refused, and you?ll have to apply again. 

Want to find out more 

Contact UKVI 

Find out about refunds

(Does this mean that an ECO is reviewing my application? )


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

What visa did you apply for?

How much have you paid already for the Health Surcharge?


----------



## Hobbiton (May 28, 2015)

Visa Spouse/ Settlement

I am Moroccan but I live in Spain

My husband has already paid £500 and now he paid £100 plus.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's right as spouse visa is for 33 months and carries £600 health surcharge.


----------



## Hobbiton (May 28, 2015)

Thanks Joppa, 

Does this email mean that an ECO is reviewing my application?


----------



## TziuH (Apr 29, 2015)

Doubt it. I got the same email a few days after I applied. Its now been 6 weeks and no word.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Your application gets "prepared" by someone else well before it gets to an ECO.


----------



## Hobbiton (May 28, 2015)

Hi,

Visa Spouse settlement non-priority (Spain)
Biometrics taken: May 25th, 2015

my husband sent and email asking about our application and here's the reply:

From: [email protected]
Date: 5 June 2015 06:46:31 BST
To:xxxxxxx
Subject: ContactID#123456#

Dear xxxx xxxx,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service. 

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF123456789 and date of birth
xx/xx/xxxx) and found that a decision on your application has been delayed
whilst further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application centre
or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been
made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.

Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you'll have
to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if you
applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
link: https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times. Please note that the actual
processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.

(maybe the delay is for the health surcharge that they asked us to pay a few days ago)


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Could be. I doubt the application even makes it to an ECO until all fees have been paid.


----------



## sunianil (Jun 11, 2015)

*How did you pay the extra surcharge*



Hobbiton said:


> Visa Spouse/ Settlement
> 
> I am Moroccan but I live in Spain
> 
> My husband has already paid £500 and now he paid £100 plus.




I have been sent a mail asking to pay 100 GBP through a link that will be sent to me. But I am yet to receive any link. I have been given 7 days time. How do I pay the extra 100 pounds. The website in which I login sets the payment to made at 600 GBP and there is no way I can pay only that 100. I have tried to pay through the site but am unable to do so. Please help.

Thanks 

Sunita


----------

